# ANNUAL EVENT ACCOMODATION - Sat 25th June



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Have just booked our rooms - who else is staying over/partaking of a few beers???

Just to remind you on Sat 25th there will be a BBQ late afternoon & AGM 8pm start (Ashorne Hill Conference Centre) (01926) 708200. Mention TTOC when you book to receive the discounted rate of Â£38pp inc VAT & Breakfast.

Lou :-*


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I'll be there... BBQ / BEER / BED [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

grauditt said:


> I'll be there... BBQ / BEER / BED [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


some people just have no style every one knows the correct order is BEER / BBQ / BED :wink: 
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Yep booked my room today.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

yup, I'm there 

Hev x


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] Yes I am booked in for all three


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm there


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Hi is this only for TTOC members?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

' said:


> ['']['":xi0ju9bk]Hi is this only for TTOC members?


The whole weekend (AGM, BBQ, etc & the Sunday event) is open to EVERYONE 

See here for more info http://hmc.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Nice! I'm going to the Sunday event but wasn't sure if I could get the rate at the hotel and come to the BBQ. Looks like I had better book


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Ok one more question. Kids? I want to bring my son along. He's 15 still ok or more of an adult thing?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

There is plenty to do on the Sunday for kids... the BBQ will be loads of adults eating, drinking and chatting, so can't see any reason why a 15 yo would be a problem


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Great ! See you all on Sat 25th then


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Booked mine a few months ago so I'll be there with the missus!

I just checked that the bar is open until 11pm, but I think they might open later if Lee has a word?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

We have agreed with the hotel to run the bar until 12, so I will just confirm with them if they are saying 11pm!! :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

This might already of been asked, but is there a jet wash close by so we can all clean our motors?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I will ask the question and let you know.

On the day of the event, those entering the concours will have access to power and water during the morning prior to the 11am start @ HMC for any cleaning that needs to be done.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm there too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Me too 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yup, I'll be there with Ron


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> This might already of been asked, but is there a jet wash close by so we can all clean our motors?


What I always do is talk to hotel kitchen staff: very helpfull indeed  
(all kitchens have outside taps!!)


----------

